# [News] Macromedia Studio MX plus



## Martin Schaefer (10. Februar 2003)

Macromedia bietet ab sofort das Paket "Studio MX" in einer "plus"-Version an. Neben den schon in Studio MX enthaltenen Software-Komponenten kommen nun Freehand MX, Cold Fusion Developer Edition, Contribute und eine DevNet Ressource Kit Special Edition dazu.

Das Upgrade von Studio MX kostet 199 US$.
Vollversion kostet 899 US$

Mehr Infos und ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das neue sandfarbene Design der Macromedia-Webseiten gibts hier


----------

